# Stand for 29 gal aquarium?



## chey (Jul 21, 2009)

I currently own a 15 gallon that is on a fairly heavy desk. I recently bought a 29 gallon (30 inch x 12 inch x 18 inch) and I'm not sure if this desk will hold it. I phoned several pet stores. Either the stands are too small or the wood ones they carry are around $200.00 and up. I found one place that carries particle board? (black boards) stands for $80.00. I checked online classifieds, craigslist and kijji for my city and found nothing. Is $80.00 not a bad price for a stand? My friend said to check thrift stores for a heavy table or desk but not sure how safe it would be. Any other ideas?The prices I listed are in Canadian $. Thanks for your help!


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

the best thing would to go look in thrift stores because they sell pretty cheap and they have good furniture sometimes


----------



## bikerider (Mar 12, 2009)

yard sales?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I see your in Canada but.....

Here's a very nice idear for your stand. Look at antique stores for the old fashioned Singer sewing machine. The iron ones with the pedal. You can find just base for relatively good prices...at least everywhere I've seen.

Add a piece of 3/4 ply....presto! The perfect stand with a touch of rustic.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

If you are going to go as utilitarian as a black painted particleboard, why not set up a couple of concrete blocks on top of each other, it would take a total of 4, with a piece of 5/8 plywood across it. The total cost would be very small, you could drape a table cloth over it to hide the blocks and plywood and it would be much stronger than the particleboard. I presently have 2 10 gallons end to end on a stand like that with no issues at all except my wife's dislike of the look of it. There is even room between the tanks for the air pump that runs the filters.


----------



## rmendez0209 (Dec 14, 2009)

My tank is 29g and my stand is from Walmart.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

I got my stand for my 20L gallon (which also holds a 29 gallon) from Drs. Foster & Smith website. Here is the link:

Aquarium Stands & Furniture: Titan Eze Metal Aquarium Double Stands

It's actually a very sturdy stand and it only cost $60 US. I did have to level it out since I placed it on carpet.


----------



## Charlie_Tuna (Aug 26, 2008)

You can buy the stand at Wal-Mart, the metal ones. They may not look sturdy, but they do hold up. They also sell the wood stands, that's what i bought, but for my 55 gallon.


----------



## shocktrp (May 24, 2009)

You can get balusters from Home Depot for about $1.00 each - just get a few, cut them to length, paint or stain them to match the desk, and use them as extra vertical supports.


----------



## darkroomdweller6 (May 8, 2008)

I would also go for the antiques route. For a 29 gallon you probably aren't looking at any more than 300lbs or so (water = 3.8lbs/gal gravel = 100lbs/cu ft (approximately)). So if you take a friend with you shopping and you both sit on the desk and it still feels solid, you shouldn't have to worry.


----------



## stewy.cvl (Dec 15, 2009)

Oldman, a good way to cover up the nasty concrete blocks in order to appease the wife is to simply drape some fabric (of her choosing) over it... I always go black, but thats just me. I did this for my loft and my aquarium stand I built in my dorm room years ago. Another interesting idea you may be able to use, if your not opposed to tacky decorations: for the loft, I stapled some black fabric to the bottom, with some christmas lights sandwiched between the fabric and the wood, so when you were sitting on the couch and looked up, it would be like looking at the night sky, lol.

EDIT: Wow, oldman, I must have skipped a couple lines when reading your original post, lol... o well... the fabric/tablecloth idea is a good one, and at least the xmas light idea is novel.


----------

